# Reel seat and guide questions



## Aint2Proud (Jan 8, 2008)

I am buillding the AFAW 13ft. Beach and have a couple of things I could use some help on.

- The butt of the blank comes wrapped with shrink wrap that puts the center of the reel seat at about 30 inches. I am 5'9" and that seems a little long for the butt section for me. If I move the reel seat down to 24 inches is that too short for a 13 footer? At 30 inches it feels like I can't fully follow through with the cast or I will pull my shoulder out.

- Anyone have the recommended guide spacing for this rod? I am using 25, 20, 16 and 12s out (alconites). I plan to do static test it, but need a starting point for the butt guide. I have heard some people say they don't put a guide on the butt section of the rod - seems like a long way to the first one!

Thanks for the help - I really enjoy the board and the info exchange!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

*13' Beach*

I have sent you an email this morning about the guide spacing,please let me know if you need any additional info. For the record I put the stripper guide on the butt section and this seems to work real well.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Aint2Proud said:


> I am buillding the AFAW 13ft. Beach and have a couple of things I could use some help on.
> 
> - The butt of the blank comes wrapped with shrink wrap that puts the center of the reel seat at about 30 inches. I am 5'9" and that seems a little long for the butt section for me. If I move the reel seat down to 24 inches is that too short for a 13 footer? At 30 inches it feels like I can't fully follow through with the cast or I will pull my shoulder out.
> 
> ...



it's always a bit of a tradeoff when it comes to reel seat placement, hands farther apart you gain leverage but lose speed, hands closer together you gain speed but lose leverage.

THe average seems to be in the 28-30 in range, but your arm length should dictate ideal seat placement. If you can't reach the reel at all with the butt stuck in your armpit, then it is too far, IF you don't feel like your stretching a little to reach the reel (again with the butt in your armpit) then it maybe too close.

24" is probably too close for a heaver, that would be better for a 10'6 or 11' plugging rod, but if your tossing 6 & bait or more, the extra leverage by placing the seat at 28"-30" will definitely help. You can choke the bottom hand up an inch or two from the butt cap if you need to, unitl you get used to the feel of casting with your hands further apart.

Ron will get you straight on the guide placement-follow his advice.

:fishing:


----------



## Aint2Proud (Jan 8, 2008)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate the help! Exactly the info I was looking for.


----------

